# Glasses



## lecheffie (Apr 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if Diabetics are entitled to free Glasses. Ive had my eyes tested, but was told i need to wear varifocal glasses. unfortunatly i cant afford to buy any, but cant seem to find out if we are entitled to a free pair.


----------



## MarcLister (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't think so. We get free eye tests but not free glasses. You might be able to get a voucher towards the cost of a pair of glasses but you'd have to ask your optician or DSN.


----------



## lecheffie (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for that


----------



## diagonall (Apr 4, 2009)

Hiya, no one can have free glasses. If on a low income you can have a voucher for x amount off of them but that's it.
Having diabetes entitles you to a free eye test only.


----------



## kojack (Apr 4, 2009)

Also beware of varifocals. They don't suit everyone (optically). Tried twice and returned them twice.
If you are receiving some form of income support, in some circumstances you can get a voucher towards the cost.
I would also wait until your blood sugars have been stable for at least 3 months.

Just be careful of being 'ripped off'. From what you posted I would consider shopping around for other opticians.
After diagnosis, mine would not represcribe until bs had settled and he saw the results.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 4, 2009)

Here, here on the varifocals, especially if you have astigmatisms.. Mine are now nicely scratched through a few too many over enthusiastic hugs off Bruce (my dog)!

At ?200 plus pounds to replace one lens, I opted to buy them from my independant dispensing optician - good job as they needed to remake the lenses due to a measuring error! I think I might pop to the local specsavers and buy two pairs of glasses for each part of my prescription in standard long sighted prescriptions.

That way I have four pairs of glasses (is that why they call me four eyes?  ) and if I don't go too silly I could have change from the ?200 I'd have otherwise spend on one lens.

As for anything more than free eye tests, nothing unless your prescription is so specialist or you're on income support of various types.


----------



## carolyn (Apr 4, 2009)

If you are on UB40 you only pay a small amount or on income support, I'm not sure how much you will have to pay. I got the eye test free then had to pay ?248.00 for my glasses ( I got them on buy one get one free special offer) however, they do charge for additional things you have done to them, I had a tint on mine and had to pay for that on the free pair so watch out for those special offers.
________
Crete Cooking


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Apr 4, 2009)

When I asked my opticians they said the eye tests are free. There are some NHS frames that people on certain benefits can get cheaper. It is also possible to get a voucher for better quality glasses if you are on a low income or get some benefits. Worth exploring what benefits you might be entitled to.


----------

